# My Roval Carbon Wheel Cracked :(



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

On my S-Works Venge. Noticed it when I was washing my bike. Hopefully Specialized will take care of it! Cracked on both sides around the valve. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

If you're the original owner there is no need to worry. Take them back to your dealer and specialized should take care of it. If you're not the original owner you might be purchasing a new set of wheels


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

It's at the dealer now. I bought the bike new so hopefully it will be taken care of.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

Update:

Dealer called and said it's a known issue with these wheels and they have to replace both wheels. The wheels they want to replace them with are the *2010 Rovals with the bright red hubs and spokes*. WTF! I'm pissed because I have a 2012 SW Venge and they came with a completely different color and design. I don't want wheels that are 2 years older than my bike. When it comes to sell it I don't want to advertise it with older wheels that IMO are far less aesthetically pleasing than the ones I currently have. :mad2:


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

RunningW said:


> Update:
> 
> Dealer called and said it's a known issue with these wheels and they have to replace both wheels. The wheels they want to replace them with are the *2010 Rovals with the bright red hubs and spokes*. WTF! I'm pissed because I have a 2012 SW Venge and they came with a completely different color and design. I don't want wheels that are 2 years older than my bike. When it comes to sell it I don't want to advertise it with older wheels that IMO are far less aesthetically pleasing than the ones I currently have. :mad2:


Call Specialized and talk to them.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

Cyclin Dan said:


> Call Specialized and talk to them.


The shop was just relaying what the Specialized rep said. Should I contact Specialized directly instead of the dealer's Specialized contact?


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

RunningW said:


> The shop was just relaying what the Specialized rep said. Should I contact Specialized directly instead of the dealer's Specialized contact?


If you want confirmation or to lodge a complaint and ask for compensation it can't hurt. They're good guys over there...I know several of them.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

Will do! Thanks for the tip. I have been very happy with their products thus far and just want to be taken care of after spending this much on a bike.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

If this was a "known issue" then Specialized should be recalling these wheels as this could very well be a safety issue! I would be pissed too if after dropping all that $ and being offered 2 year old wheels. And I also agree with u that that color scheme was way too "loud" and pretentious IMO. Be more proactive and demand newer model wheels. Or at least credit to purchase another brand of wheels. Ridiculous. Good luck.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

RunningW said:


> Update:
> 
> Dealer called and said it's a known issue with these wheels and they have to replace both wheels. The wheels they want to replace them with are the *2010 Rovals with the bright red hubs and spokes*. WTF! I'm pissed because I have a 2012 SW Venge and they came with a completely different color and design. I don't want wheels that are 2 years older than my bike. When it comes to sell it I don't want to advertise it with older wheels that IMO are far less aesthetically pleasing than the ones I currently have. :mad2:


That's a joke. No way. Do not accept that at all. You should be getting same model year or the newer 2013 all carbon wheels. Id venture to say that offering an older part as a product warranty replacement is a violation of law.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

First off thanks for your guys' support. A quick update:
Still working through the shop with Specialized and still no reasonable resolution. They offered me the 2010 wheels as a replacement or a partial credit towards the new Rovals. I'm even more pissed now. So their product is defective with a "known issue" and the only options are old wheels or* letting me pay hundreds of dollars* for an upgrade??!?! :mad2: I love Specialized bikes but this is far from standing behind your products!


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

How long did you have these wheels?

How much of a credit are they offering?


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

Newnan3 said:


> How long did you have these wheels?
> 
> How much of a credit are they offering?


They came on my bike which is less than a year old. $900 credit towards new wheels even though these were $1600 new.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

This whole thing smells fishy- Spesh themselves said they'd offer you OLD wheels?
With the bad rap Specialized currently has (thanks to the Volagi lawsuit), this seems like a stupid solution.
Or is this your local shop trying to pass off some old stock they have laying around?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> This whole thing smells fishy- Spesh themselves said they'd offer you OLD wheels?
> 
> Or is this your local shop trying to pass off some old stock they have laying around?


This sounds sounds plausible...Maybe you should try to contact the Big S directly.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

RRRoubaix said:


> This whole thing smells fishy- Spesh themselves said they'd offer you OLD wheels?
> With the bad rap Specialized currently has (thanks to the Volagi lawsuit), this seems like a stupid solution.
> Or is this your local shop trying to pass off some old stock they have laying around?


This is straight from the regional Specialized rep, not the shop. The shop has been more than helpful and is on my side. Yesterday I contacted the Specialized customer service number and told them my story. They were very receptive and agreed with me that these options were unacceptable. Hopefully I will hear something on Monday and get a resolution.


----------



## twist-a-grip (Aug 3, 2009)

I disagree with the majority's assessment. OP didn't pay for the higher end CLX 60s, he paid for crappy aluminum/carbon Rovals months ago. Why should Specialized take it in the *ss and just give him a new set of full carbon wheels that are significantly more expensive. He deserves cost credit of his old wheels towards the purchase of a new set of wheels at cost. I'm sure if any of you owned your own business, you would understand Specialized's position. And, don't give me the big S shouldn't care because they're huge and can afford it BS, they are in this to make money, not provided customers a bonanza. OP bought a SW Venge, he can afford to pay the extra $400 for the significantly - and I mean significantly - better wheels.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

twist-a-grip said:


> I disagree with the majority's assessment. OP didn't pay for the higher end CLX 60s, he paid for crappy aluminum/carbon Rovals months ago. Why should Specialized take it in the *ss and just give him a new set of full carbon wheels that are significantly more expensive. He deserves cost credit of his old wheels towards the purchase of a new set of wheels at cost. I'm sure if any of you owned your own business, you would understand Specialized's position. And, don't give me the big S shouldn't care because they're huge and can afford it BS, they are in this to make money, not provided customers a bonanza. OP bought a SW Venge, he can afford to pay the extra $400 for the significantly - and I mean significantly - better wheels.


Oh, that is VERY wrong. 

First of all, an aluminum brake track doesn't make a wheel "crappy." 

And second of all, what he can "afford" has nothing to do with it. If anything, when you buy premium products, you get the better warranty service, not the poorer service because you are determined by someone...who is that, exactly?......that you can "afford" to make up the difference.

Now.....The wheels have a lifetime warranty against defects. Not a pro-rated warranty...a full warranty. That means that should the product fail due to defects, then it will be replaced with a part of equal or greater value. In this case, the Rovals that are being claimed for warranty replacement are no longer made and the comparable part are the new all carbon wheels. So that is what the user is entitled to. it is NOT his fault that they no longer make nor have available the year and model wheel he had and broke. If they did, then fine, he should get that wheelset, not the new ones. But under ZERO circumstances should he EVER get a part from a model year, let alone TWO model years previous to the part that broke. Ever. That's the law.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses and PM's about this. Specialized corporate just got back to me and they are sticking to their offer of getting me older model wheels or paying $420 to upgrade to CLX60 wheels. SPECIALIZED DOES NOT HONOR THEIR "LIFETIME" WARRANTY AND BUYERS SHOULD BEWARE!


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

RunningW said:


> Thanks for the responses and PM's about this. Specialized corporate just got back to me and they are sticking to their offer of getting me older model wheels or paying $420 to upgrade to CLX60 wheels. SPECIALIZED DOES NOT HONOR THEIR "LIFETIME" WARRANTY AND BUYERS SHOULD BEWARE!


I totally agree that if Specialized is going to warranty these wheels then they should make it right and either replace them with the same model or something higher. But at the same time, I probably wouldn't feel too bad for paying $420 for an upgrade to a nicer wheelset.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

To make it even worse, the shop said it might be JUNE before they see the replacement wheelset! What a nightmare!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Running W,

Is the bike over 1 year old?
The limited lifetime warranty is only for Frames and Framesets, all other components 1 year.

LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY ON BICYCLE FRAMES AND FRAMESETS
Specialized warrants to the original owner for the lifetime of the original owner of each
new Specialized bicycle or frameset that the bicycle frame or frameset when new is free of
defective materials and workmanship. The lifetime Limited Warranty is conditioned upon
the bicycle being operated under normal conditions and use, and properly maintained. This
Limited Warranty does not apply to paint/finish or components attached to the bicycle/
frameset such as front forks, wheels, drive train, brakes, seat post, handlebar and stem,
or any suspension related parts or components. Paint/finish, components attached to the
bicycle/frameset such as front forks, *wheels*, drive train, brakes, seat post, handlebar and
stem, or any suspension related parts or components are covered under the limited one (1)
year warranty. This Limited Warranty is void if the bicycle or frameset was not purchased
new or not properly assembled by an authorized Specialized dealer.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

Bike is 8 months old.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

RunningW said:


> Bike is 8 months old.


I would demand a set of RL40's which are closer to the original wheel set.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

RunningW said:


> To make it even worse, the shop said it might be JUNE before they see the replacement wheelset! What a nightmare!


This is an outrage and completely unacceptable. JUNE? No....they get you a new wheelset NOW. I would raise hell if I were you. You own their flagship bike and they want to downgrade you on a warranty replacement and have to wait to June, to boot. 

OH HELLS NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twist-a-grip (Aug 3, 2009)

RKFast - I don't know the law, and I don't care to. However, I think you would have difficulty proving to me that Specialized is being unlawful in this situation. What I do know, is my post is an opinion based on what I feel is the "fair" way for Specialized to handle the situation. My post also theorizes that he who buys a $7-9k bike can afford $400 for a wheel upgrade. And, I think most would take the offer in a heartbeat whether they could "afford" it or not, because aluminum/carbon wheels are crappy - this I know for a fact.


----------

